

Government researcher misuses supercomputers to mine Bitcoin - Xcelerate
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/06/06/government-researcher-misused-supercomputers-to-mine-bitcoin

======
anigbrowl
_What’s disheartening about the NSF researcher is that he or she had some
super expensive computing resources, worth $150,000, but only managed to mine
$8,000 – $10,000 worth of Bitcoin._

I feel like the only people consistently making money out of Bitcoin are the
ASIC vendors.

